# Max - adult male GSD - just rescued



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I would like to hear what some of the GSD fanciers have to say about Max and I ask this with all sincerity. This dog is 29 inches tall (over AKC breed standard) and 25 pounds underweight currently due to the situation that put him in a rescue setting in the first place. My involvement with competitive dog activities has been with a very different breed for the past 15 years and the structure of the two breeds is not similar. I pulled Max just before Christmas and, in spite of his light weight, I would like to begin learning about the structure of this breed. It is my hope that, with time and food, he will fill out in both weight and flesh/muscling. At this point, I am just interested in learning what his good and not so good points are when it comes to basic structure that won't change with food and weight.

Many thanks in advance,
Shannon


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Can't critique but he certainly is a beautiful boy.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Are you sure he is 25 pounds underweight? I can't tell that he is underweight in these pictures - especially not 25 pounds worth.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He looks in good shape and gorgeous ! I am guessing West show lines?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

It is hard to tell from those shots. I think I see ribs in the first pic. Can you take pics from the topping looking down so we can see his waist?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

He doesn't look underweight to me in those pics. 

Gorgeous boy. I don't have anything regarding his structure, though.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, he is thin. I don't think the OP was asking about his obvious less than desirable physical condition at this point as she knows he was not in good condition when rescued. She is asking for a conformational assessment.

I am not good at writing those critiques, but I think he overall has a nice structure.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

This dog is so thin that you can feel every vertebrae and his hips when you run your hands over him. He has washboard ribs and weighed just 80 pounds at my vet's office last week. He is very tall at 29 inches at the withers and needs to gain at least 20 pounds. There is no muscling in his shoulders, chest and hindquarters. You can place your hands in his chest along his sternum as there is no muscling and flesh that you would see in an otherwise normal pet or show dog. He has had a bath and his coat has some sheen to it now, so he does not look emaciated. Once you put your hands on him, it is a totally different feel. My first impression of him when I adopted him was that he has a German Shepherd head on the body of what resembles a Greyhound. He is much happier than he was two weeks ago and his expresssion is very alert. 

I realize that he lacks muscling and the fleshing that an adult male GSD shoudl have, but was asking about his overall conformation as I have showed other breeds and he is my personal first GSD. I would like to learn to evaluate German Shepherds better from a conformation standpoint. He is my second rescued German Shepherd, the first having been a senior female last year. 

Thanks again and, yes, he really REALLY does need to gain at least 20 pounds. 

His temperament is lovely and I am enrolling him in basic obedience classes this month. He will also get an AKC PAL number so that I can look at the possibiilty of competing in obedience with him later.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm sorry I can't answer your confirmation questions, but he is a beautiful boy and thank you for rescuing him.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

WVGSD said:


> I would like to hear what some of the GSD fanciers have to say about Max and I ask this with all sincerity.


He looks like a German/American cross. In the photos he doesn't look thin, though maybe lacking a bit in muscle. The second photo shows a better side image, but he isn't stacked correctly. 

High withers, good topline and croup, bit stretched. Good front angulation, excellent to extreme rear angulation. I can not see his feet, but he looks to be straight in front. He has nice length of leg and color though I would like to see a darker face/mask. I would like to see a more masculine head especially if he is a mature adult male.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I didn't read your post about how thin he is to touch so ignore my comment about his weight. 20#, though, seems extreme. Most pet dogs are way too fat.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He looks like an American/German mix to me as well.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I have no advice but to say he is a nice looking boy. Thanks for rescuing him, I am kinda partial since my boys name is Max.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Lisa:

Thank you for your structural critique. As someone who has showed a Sporting Group breed, I agree that many pet dogs are too fat. I know the importance of keeping a dog light and muscled, especially for joint and organ health. My mother was showing GSDs when I was born and I am basing my comments about his lack of weight/needed weight gain on what she and my vet have said in terms of his expected weight gain since rescue. He was removed from his last owner due to the failure to provide food, water and shelter and I adopted him just before Christmas. 

Many thanks for looking at his photos and I hope to get some better ones in the coming months as he gains weight and flesh. 

Shannon


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I think he looks Am show lines, they do have a tendancy to be too tall, I think he looks like he could excell at any and all activities you offer him, and being thin has helped his hips. I don't know how old he is but see if he has a tattoo or microchip and then you will have his real registration to compete with. I see a happy, intelligent dog who would love obedience, agility, tracking and maybe some herding. And I KNOW he will excell at loving you and your family forever. So a great dog


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Trudy:

I was told that Max is four years old. No microchip and no tattoo unfortunately. Obedience with a PAL number is first on the list as everything is new to him - inside living, living in close proximity to other dogs and many things that we take for granted with our pet dogs. 

The challenge for me is that I am only 4 feet 10 inches tall and, when I walk him, it provokes quite a few reactions :shocked:. 

Shannon


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Shannon....4 feet 10, or not, I have no doubt that you are up to ANY challenge with this boy. I'm expecting great things from both of you.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Gorgeous dog!!!! He is maybe to thin, but he have a good potential for sure! He looks amazing! Keep doing exercices with him and good feeding and he will gained the lost lbs.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Max - adult male GSD - rescued December 2010*

Here is an updated photo of Max after gaining nearly 20 pounds since his seizure by animal control in early December. This photo was taken yesterday. Max has been measured now at 30 inches tall at the shoulders. 










Here he is on the day that I brought him home for comparison purposes - December 22, 2010









Shannon in WV


----------



## BRITTani (Feb 10, 2011)

He looks great, congratulations on him


----------



## Cardinal Von Crossbones (Mar 29, 2010)

He really does look fantastic, lucky you guys found each other =)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Beautiful dog, bless you for rescuing him!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes-He looks great


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Max - adult male GSD - rescued*

Would anyone consider telling me what his strong and weak points are? If anyone would like for me to post his original stacked photo, I can do that too. 

Shannon in WV


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Max - adult male GSD - rescued in December 2010*

Here is Max now.









Here is Max's first stacked shot just nine days after he left the shelter. 










Here he is on the way home from the shelter. This is not a stacked shot, but does show how thin he was. 









Shannon in WV


----------

